

Why I canceled my NBA league pass for AppleTv after 20 minutes - headhuntermdk
http://hasani.ws/blog/posts/56/why-i-canceled-my-appletv-nba-league-pass-subscription-after-20-minutes

======
freerobby
The whole NBA League Pass system is flawed and broken in so many ways.
Expanding on what you've written up:

1) It's bogus that I need to buy a subscription twice to watch it on my iPhone
and my laptop. I'll pay a small fee for an iOS app but it's ludicrous to make
me pay double licensing fees.

2) Why in the world would you build an iOS app oriented towards video and not
build an iPad version?

3) Why are they burdening users with choices like "do you want to see seven
teams or all teams?" This doesn't bother me as a user but it drives me crazy
as a designer. They're making the signup flow gratuitously complicated. It's a
bizarre segmentation that forces users to think unnecessarily.

4) The black hat UX like auto-renewal and email-to-cancel is irritating and
makes me mistrust the service.

~~~
headhuntermdk
Yeah.. it will be the last time I give them any money.. It was a complete
waste of time

